# Cyclogest pessaries when to take!!??



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,I'm on day 10 of 2ww 5 days after 5dt (2 early blasts). I'm going crazy worrying whether I'm using the cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) properly. My clinic just said start taking 800mg (2 pessaries) a day on day of egg collection for 14 days. I've been taking them both at night when I go to bed. But now I'm looking on the net and speaking to people and I see that some clinics suggest taking one in the evening and one in the morning 12 hours apart. My clinic weren't very specific about taking the pessaries and how they work etc. anyone else feeling a bit confused?  Anyone have any advice/reassurance? I'm stressing about it all today. L
Blood test is on Friday. Lx


----------



## C-M-F (Mar 22, 2012)

LizzieBee

My clinic told me to take them one in the morning and one in the evening, as close to 12 hours apart as practical.  They also said it was best to lie down for 20 mins after inserting to allow the full dose to be absorbed.

Don't panic sweet, at least you have been getting the required dose each day, just check with your clinic in the morning.

xx


----------



## lacy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Lizzibee,

My clininc also recommends 2 every 12 hours and lying down from 30 minutes to an hour,but i guess it just differs as my friends clininc recommends taking two pessaries at a time so i think its just different protcols so dont worry,if you want to be on the safe side just give them a call and make sure of their protocol which you'll have to follow anyway 

good luck
fingers crossed


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, 
Thanks.  I just re-read my instructions from my clinic and they say take 2 on the night of egg collection and then continue daily - not all that specific!  I'll call in the morning just to check, but as my hub says, if it was that important then they would have been more detailled about what to do.  Just that everyone I speak to takes them 12 hours apart...oh, dear - why does this have to be so complicated!!  Thanks for the advice.
Lxx


----------



## LizzieBee (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just to update anyone who reads this or who is concerned about the timing of when to take the Cyclogest pessaries - I called my clinic this morning and they said that it's their protocol to take the 2 pessaries together when you go to bed, as when lying down you have the best chance of the dose going in.  Glad I called the fertility nurses who put my mind at rest!  I think different clinics do things differently.
LizzieBee
xx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey how did u get on ?  

i know this thread is from a couple weeks ago but iv got a bit of a TMI question    did anyone on the pesseries experience swelling ov the vaginal walls?  like it was easy peasy to pop them in at the start and now its all puffed up... i had my ET on saturday 26th may and got my outcome date on the 13th june......thats the longest 2ww i ever seen lol  

hope everything is goin great for everyone        

nat xx


----------

